# ID model and date this Roadmaster



## Roger Blake (Dec 2, 2006)

Help me identify the model name and year of manufacture for this Roadmaster. I suspect it is in the 40?s from the rearward facing dropouts and skip tooth chain. The serial number is Roadmaster G46436 AC, but I could not find a serial database for Roadmaster on the web.

http://members.cox.net/rogerblake/my-roadmaster.jpg


Here is a similar one that sold on eBay but no date or model number was given. The crank sprocket has a different pattern and it has a tank. I wonder if mine did. Mine has holes in the front fender for a light.

http://members.cox.net/rogerblake/69_3.jpg

Thanks
-roger


----------



## thomas (Dec 11, 2006)

I too have the same roadmaster and not had any more luck then you.  Can the 46 in the serial number mean 1946.  I would also like to know if roadmasters from the 40's only came with new departure parts and not bendix. Any info about the dating of this model would be greatly appreciated and if anyone knows of roadmaster sources like info or parts I sure could use help.


----------



## Mike53946 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Please re-post Bicycle Pictures*

Your SN is close to mine (G26694), but that does not mean a lot.  Mine is a Roadmaster 1945-1946?  Would like to compare features, colors, etc...


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2014)

*Roadmaster*

Here is my 1946. Serial number g56673. Hope this helps.


----------

